# Trying to break 1900 barrier



## rwmarler (Feb 1, 2005)

My dig site is about 80 years or so old. These two storage jars maybe my oldest I've found. They have lots of bubbles in glass. The non-machine made seams are wide and uneven. No lettering, numbers, symbols, or id. The one on right has a small crack[X(] The one on the left I thought it might be an insolator.[&:] How old do you think they might be. ??How long did people keep their jars??


----------



## ronvae (Feb 1, 2005)

People kept their jars until they broke, or until the people had to move cross-country & couldn't carry them.  So, 105 year old jars in an 80 year old dump doesn't sound so far fetched to me.  I've got Tupperware that's more than 25 years old!


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Ronvae...

 How much is Tupperware going for on E-bay these days?[]


 Keep on Tupperin'...


 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 5, 2005)

Tupperware Hostetter's are fairly cheap, but the Tupperware Drakes's Palntations are hard to find.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

But sadly, diggers far into the future will be digging Tupperware out of ancient landfills because that stuff NEVER deteriorates! Kind of like that Twinkie in the Woody Allen Movie 'Sleeper' - opps, there I go again dating myself.[8D]


----------



## madman (Feb 11, 2005)

yo maine digger  nice


----------

